# A Tale Of 4 Gamers(uk)



## Munky

As you may be aware White Dwarf magazine recently ran a series of articles called "A Tale of Four Gamers", these articles followed four staff member's journey with a new army from start to finish.

I for one don't posess the time or money required to start a new army or buy and paint at the frenetic pace set in the magazine articles, but what i do posess is an unfinished Tyranid army and some free time when im not at work!.
Also three of my friends who I game with regularly are in the same boat, so we thought we would get ourselves organised (as if!) and do our own version of the tale.

The main differences being we have already started our armies and some units are half or even fully painted, the aim however is to encourage us to get off our butt's and start the new year with the challenge of regularly painting and modelling our armies each month with you as our witness!.

The tasks set will be decided on an individual basis, based on what each participant has to hand within the respective army.
We will be using a similar points system to reward the players each month based on their painting and gaming sucess the rules for this will be posted each month so you can see what we have to do.

I also hope to provide the slavering horde (you guy's and gal's!) with some battle reports and updates each monthon our progress,with some nice shiney pictures too.

Right thats enough of that, its's time we introduced ourselves and our armies (in their unfinished glory!)


----------



## Munky

First off we have:










Craig Beacham,
He is a 28 year old Assistant Manager of a home furnishing store,
The army he will be painting is a Dark Angels sucessor chapter the Disciples of Caliban










Neil Beacham (Craigs elder brother), (aka Pandapaws)
He is a 29 year old telecoms engineer,
The army he is painting is an Exodite world Eldar force










Stuart Lambert, (aka Rubystylz)
He is a 29 year old assistant manager of a leisure center,
The army he is painting is a pure Dark Angels force










Finally myself David Richardson, (aka Munky)
Im a 29 year old maintenance engineer for the above leisure center,
My army is a Tyranid force (and yes im infected by spore sickness thats why i look pasty and ill in the photo!)


----------



## Munky

For month 1 we have the following tasks:
Craig - Assemble a 5 man boxed set and a 3 man "click" together set and fully paint them, Craig hasn't painted for a while so an easy start for him (hehe)

Neil - Will finalise his army colour scheme as well as the base colour, and assemble and paint 10 Guardians. Neil also is a bit rusty with the brushes.

Stuart - Now that his missing Landraider instruction have turned up!, will finish assembly and painting of the Deathwing Redeemer/Crusader including magnetized weapon options.

Dave - I will finsh the 6 half painted shooty warriors and the magnetized gun arm options and the half painted 10 BorerGaunts.

The points are as follows:

Models painted ontime - 5
Models late - 3
No models - 0

Battle report win - 3
Battle report draw - 2
Battle report loss - 1

The deadline for the above is 31:01:2009 lets see what happens eh guys!


----------



## squeek

Interesting idea, I will be watching this thread eagerly as I am always looking for ideas to spur on my painting!


----------



## PandaPaws

Woo Hoo! I'm famous! 

And before any of you ask... no Munky and I do not live together... he came round to take a photo! The flowers and cuddly toy are my girlfriends and will play no further part in this little scheme of ours! Although surely using the bear in place of a Wraithlord is acceptable...!?!? No? Well, thought it'd save me some painting time! /wink

Yup... 10x guardians (at least) from me... have settled on my main colour scheme, and my choice of base terrain seems set as well... just giving some thought as to how best to paint the various aspects, as I'm not one to copy GW.

I think Munky will update this thread at least once per month, obviously with our scores and achievements... but I'll still be posting all over the site, no doubt seeking advice and/or comments with regards to my painting as I'm not too great! Just need practice!

Hope you all pop back and have a nose on here.

Laters
PP


----------



## Trigger

PandaPaws said:


> The flowers and cuddly toy are my girlfriends


They all say that

Good luck fellas, update time comes around before you know it, believe me!


----------



## hodgepodge2204

*Hello*

Hello to all that are reading this!!!!!

Well, where do i start? I have only had my army for about a year now and have played about 10 games i think. I cannot remember how many i have lost or won though ( I'm sure Pandapaws will leave a note) thank you Paws if you do - apparently that's what big brothers are for 

I am starting to paint my army (not great at that) but getting better. Just have to remember to take my time - pouring a whole tub of paint over one marine is not the way to do it. (the cost is a bit high too)

I will add some pictures when i have some.

Laters all.


----------



## Steel Rain

I'm interested in why two of the four of you chose Dark Angels as your armies. Get a good deal or was it just coincidence?


----------



## Munky

well Neil also has a dark angel sucessor chapter too! im the only non angel loving player in this lol in fact my space marine army hates em, thats right its wolftime!(once the new codex is out anyways!)


----------



## Darkseer

Space Wolves were always the best. Roll on the new codex.
Although I can't see too many drastic changes beyond bringing their points costs back in to line.


----------



## Mighty

Trigger said:


> Good luck fellas, update time comes around before you know it, believe me!


So true, lol so very true. Good luck guys will be watching.:good:


----------



## Munky

well month 1 has begun lets see what we can get done in the next few weeks eh guys, ive got something cool lined up for month two!!:wink:


----------



## PandaPaws

Eeek! You're thinking of month 2 already?!? Hmmmm... *pulls finger out, inspects and decides time to start shifting*

As for the 2x DA Armies... we'd all made a start on our armies seperately before starting the 4 Gamers... as funds are tight, we just decided to stick with what we have, although there is a rumour that we might have some Orks/Orcs (can't recall the 40k one) later in the year.

I'd bought my DA army, but inside I've always felt the Path of the Warrior pulling at me... so alas, they got boxed up and my true calling was promptly heeded... Eldar!

Am off to try and figure out exactly what type of base I want...


----------



## Digg40k

Come on the UK lads! I'll be keeping tabs on this topic, it looks like it'll be a good 'un.


----------



## Death 0F Angels

Nice guys, this shoule be fun to follow.


----------



## PandaPaws

Base style and colour has now been confirmed... onward!


----------



## Munky

Well our first game of 2009 went pretty good last night, it was cool to see a game being played again(i hopefully will play next week!).
Im sure Pandapaws will have the BatRep on here soon, im taking the gaunts ive got to do into work to try and get some done in my free time so if im successful il post a pic on here when i get in.


----------



## PandaPaws

Battle report done, will keep all reports on this thread:

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=275170#post275170


----------



## Munky

Well heres some of the work ive been doing these are in need of details like hooves/claws eyes and the shell pattern being done, ive got 6 warriors to do too(from this stage)









this is how they should look once done:









munky


----------



## Marneus Calgar

Wow, Munky! You make me want to get some Nids


----------



## PandaPaws

Great work Munky looks like you're set to reach max points this month... but that's only if you can beat me on Thursday night. 

By the end of the week I'm hoping to have my Guardians fully assembled, bases painted and the wash at least attempted and if all goes well... completed. That should leave me enough time to get the painting done and still have an evening free should the lads decide that we'll all play 2x games this month... or if that can't happen... a Necromunda or Warhammer Quest night maybe? 

Either way... bye for now!


----------



## Munky

Marneus Calgar said:


> Wow, Munky! You make me want to get some Nids


wait til you see the warriors they will look sweet even if i do say so myself lol


PandaPaws said:


> Great work Munky looks like you're set to reach max points this month... but that's only if you can beat me on Thursday night.


 we shall see my friend


----------



## Mighty

Great work on those nids munky! They look amazing:so_happy:


----------



## rubystylz

Right well, my first games outta the way and I got a pure ass kicking!!
My Land Raider is coming along ok and im hoping to have some pics up in the next coupla days, just gotta sort out some magnet issues haha


----------



## The Wraithlord

Nicely done on the Nids there Munky, nicely done.


----------



## Marneus Calgar

Munky said:


> wait til you see the warriors they will look sweet even if i do say so myself


How are they done?


----------



## PandaPaws

My first game has now come and gone... won't spoil the surprise but it was a good game! Very much enjoyed... now eagerly awaiting Ruby's Battle Report. 

Off to continue with this month's objective.


----------



## Munky

Marneus Calgar said:


> How are they done?


They are the shooty warriors and have various magnetized arm option for the different bioweapons, but painting wise light bone coloured skin and black/ purple flecked carapaces.
Im just love the models to bits , and being that much bigger than the gaunts i can detail the paint scheme more(pics to follow soon).

also big thanks to Pandapaws who hosted this weeks game Nids vs Eldar Rubystylz should be posting the battle report this weekend so keep your eyes peeled!


----------



## Marneus Calgar

Munky said:


> They are the shooty warriors and have various magnetized arm option for the different bioweapons, but painting wise light bone coloured skin and black/ purple flecked carapaces.
> Im just love the models to bits , and being that much bigger than the gaunts i can detail the paint scheme more(pics to follow soon).
> 
> also big thanks to Pandapaws who hosted this weeks game Nids vs Eldar Rubystylz should be posting the battle report this weekend so keep your eyes peeled!


What Washes? Cause whatever it is, it makes the bone look awesome!


----------



## Munky

Sorry mate i should have said its a mix of Devlan mud 40% and Gryphonne Sepia 60% over pure white spray undercoat. hang tight though i will have a tutorial done in the future on my technique.
Cheers for asking though


----------



## PandaPaws

My progress so far, although it's only 1x model I have done 12x so far.


----------



## Munky

looking good matey will be good to see these fellas done, they should look sweet on the martian bases too.


----------



## Mighty

Nice start pandapaws


----------



## Sieg

Just a word of caution, you may want to wait to add the basing until after you prime them


----------



## PandaPaws

I went for priming them with the base effect on in the hope it'd help ensure the sand stays on. Will see if that works over the next couple of days as they're going to get handled a bit.


----------



## kiret

you're all doing a great job on this threaad. Love it and your battle reports. can't wait to see the rest. oh, and munky, love the nids. i agree with marneus, I am totally doing a nid army next now. :grin: thanks for the inspiration mate.


----------



## Munky

kiret said:


> you're all doing a great job on this threaad. Love it and your battle reports. can't wait to see the rest. oh, and munky, love the nids. i agree with marneus, I am totally doing a nid army next now. :grin: thanks for the inspiration mate.


Well what can i say bit cheers for the comment mate, il get some more pics up this coming week seeing as its the last one before we finish month 1.
damn a month gone by already wow that was fast.:shok:

Well the deadline is next saturday and il be requesting some time guys to pop over and get some good pics of the finished(or not.....eeeek!) figures, and we can get pics of next months tasks and objectives.
See you all next week!!


----------



## rubystylz

Im startin to get a bit worried now haha! A weekend in Leeds has eaten up my painting time


----------



## PandaPaws

I think I'm done now. The Guardians can't be painted exactly how I'd like them... as I'm not that good! But... the main thing is that they've got colour. Will try to bulk out my numbers with any spare time I may get... Looking forward to seeing everyone else's work!

Have uploaded another picture of my progress....see above!


----------



## Relic

Oh! How I envy your Eldar army Panda!


----------



## PandaPaws

Thank you! You probably wouldn't envy them if you had to buy a couple of carry cases, paint that many of them and still find the time to calculate that winning formula that for the moment seems to elude me! 

Keep checking back and hopefully you'll be able to see my progress in pictures!

For those that haven't yet seen it, there's a new battle report... Eldar v's Dark Angels!


----------



## Munky

Well I finally got my stuff from forge world today, so i am a very happy bunny.:victory:
And i have a suprise to reveal too.........:taunt:


----------



## rubystylz

Come on Munky....reveal all!! Haha


----------



## rubystylz

Finished!! Never thought I would but just in time. Originally was gonna be a factory fresh land raider, but decided to go for a battle weary look to represent the fact that Belial is always in the thick of the action. Munky will be taking the pictures tonight


----------



## PandaPaws

My objective is complete, with 2x models extra. Will continue to bulk out the squad with additional Guardians as and when they get painted...

Next month's objective looks good.


----------



## Munky

Um im still painting mine :shok:, should be done by tomorrow tho!

Phew just in time, and just so you know some nice pics of everyones work will be posted at the end of the month.


----------



## Darkseer

Come on. It's posting day!


----------



## Munky

Write well month 1 is over and im here to update you all to our progress.
In terms of points gained this month:

Craig (Hodgepodge2204) = 8 (5 for models on time, 3 for a win)*
Neil (Pandapaws) = 7 (5 for models on time, 2 for 2 losses)
Stu (Rubystylz) = 9 (5 for models on time, 4 for a win and a loss)
Dave (Munky) = 8 (5 for models on time, 3 for a win)*

*Both Craig and myself have a game in hand this month.

Here are Craigs figures:








Neils:








Stu's:
























And mine:

















Well that rounds up month 1 the next post is month 2 and our tasks.


----------



## Munky

Right onto month 2!

The points will stay the same for this month:
3 for a win
2 for a draw
1 for a loss

5 for models on time
3 for over 50% complete
1 for under 50% complete

And this month there is a bonus 2 points available for the completion of a fully painted and flocked in game objective marker (I have supplied all 4 of us with identicle 2.5" wooden bases to make the objectives on)

Craigs task:Build and paint a Dreadnought.








Neils task: Paint a squad of 10 Dire Avengers.








Stus task: Build and paint a 10 man Veteran squad.








Munkys task: Finish off 16 Hormagaunts.









The deadline for month 2 is 28.02.09 (thats right boys only 28 days this time!)


----------



## PandaPaws

28 days! Eeek... got a lot on this month as well (car stuff, home stuff, etc)!

Thanks for photos and posting Munky!

Hope you've all enjoyed our first month's progress.


----------



## Munky

Well I dunno about it bein a whole months progress more like 3 days lol, i had the bloodthirster i was doing Adams tau commision and my entry into the Southend competition to repair no less than 3 times!:shok: busy busy month!
But this months bonus task is cool I cant wait to see what I can build from that warped mind of mine!uke:


----------



## Darkseer

Munky's already started his. Cheat! :biggrin:

Great job on my firewarriors btw


----------



## Damned Fist

Never creep down into these areas. Glad I did though. Great motivation guys and very impressive work. I'll have to keep venturing back to see your progress. 

Keep it up:victory:


----------



## rubystylz

Im looking forward to this month, I dont really like painting vehicles so good to be back to marines!
Also looking forward to seeing everyones objective markers.....off to make a start on mine now.


----------



## PandaPaws

I'm totally stumped for my bonus objective so I'll aim to get the Dire Avengers painted, hopefully beat the Disciples and if... if I get time then I'll consider the bonus.

Great work on the Tau there Munky, cool colour scheme Darkseer!!

Glad you found us Damned Fist...

Excellent work done by in January... Ruby that's a good looking LR there, great to see it on a battlefield soon... and Hodgepodge... you can't be far from a fully painted army now, don't let us down with that Dreadnought.


----------



## rubystylz

Ive just had my box of Orks turn up :chuffed:
As soon as my sons of the lion are finished, I will be starting an O'Waaagggh.


----------



## Syph

Good stuff and a good read too!


----------



## rubystylz

Right heres the first pic of my Vet's, they have been pinned and green stuffed.

http://i554.photobucket.com/albums/jj430/rubystylz/DSC00636.jpg

http://i554.photobucket.com/albums/jj430/rubystylz/DSC00637.jpg

http://i554.photobucket.com/albums/jj430/rubystylz/DSC00639.jpg

Next stage undercoating, then I can start painting and adding my details :grin:


----------



## Mighty

Great job on the Fire warriors Darkseer, and nice start on the Vet.s Rubystyles. All of you guys keep up the good work. :grin:


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

Very nice work so far boys, im definately looking forward to seeing more


----------



## Munky

Mighty said:


> Great job on the Fire warriors Darkseer, :


I painted these for Darkseer as a commision(I love the colour choice of his army)


----------



## rubystylz

Not wanting to put any pressure on fellas...........but my objective marker is complete :so_happy:


----------



## Munky

I too have started mine but i need some modelling clay to get anywhere fast!


----------



## PandaPaws

Last Wednesday's battle report has been posted!

This month is looking like a failure for me... haven't even undercoated my Dire Avengers yet... although I have finally set upon an idea for my objective base.


----------



## rubystylz

Munky i have a brick of modelling clay if you want it


----------



## Munky

I had some at my dads but it had gone off so i got some today, id say my objective was 80% built now and the painting task is about 75% done as well.
Just as well really ive just picked up Darkseers commision stuff from the post office too, its gonna be a busy month again!


----------



## Mighty

Oh my bad well good job munky on darkseer's fire warriors


----------



## PandaPaws

Woo Hoo! Models undercoated, bases painted and colour scheme settled... with just one week to go... damn that's cutting it fine... just have to actually paint the 10x models now!

Bonus objective has been started... just need to play around with colours and then with that complete it should offset the lack of points coming my way from the gaming side!


----------



## Munky

well its looking tough for me too this month ive got 1 week left to finish the objective and the painting and my entry into the conversion contest in southend! its gonna be tight!


----------



## rubystylz

im almost done too, is the deadline weds?


----------



## Munky

if they are done by wed great but the deadline is sat 28th as long as people can get the models to me before sat end so i can photograph them in what ever state they are in all will be fine( half painted or not i must have photographed them before midnight sat folks!) :shok:


----------



## PandaPaws

Any chance of having a 24 hour extension please Sir? Dog ate my homework!


----------



## Munky

Mr Beacham(in teacher voice mode) I really dont think you need an extension to do your homework, do you? Now let me get back to my tweed jacket and pipe damn you boy!unish:


----------



## PandaPaws

With having to work Saturday, there's little chance I'll get them done by the close of the 28th... 3 points for me it is then! Ho hum, there's always next month.


----------



## Munky

Well its that time again folks the dreaded end of the month!
Based on last months games of which there were only 2 the following points are awarded:

Hodgepodge2204 = 3
Munky = 3
Pandapaws = 1
Rubystylz = 1

And for the painting task:

Hodgepodge2204 = ?
Munky = 5 
Pandapaws = 5
Rubystylz = 5

And for the bonus objective marker:

Hodgepodge2204 = ?
Munky = 2
Pandapaws = 2
Rubystylz = 2

Bringing the totals including month 1 to:

Hodgepodge = 11
Munky = 18
Pandapaws = 15
Rubystylz = 17

I have my pics and Rubystylz because he is away at the end of this month but the others are going to submit pictures of their work themselves, the logistics of us all meeting up is just not gonna happen the month!

Rubystylz:


----------



## Munky

and myself:
































My favorite pointing out the food to his siblings!!


----------



## PandaPaws

*PandaPaws February Objective*

Phew... literally at the eleventh hour... I'm done!

As usual I can't post decent sized pics... I have sent a copy to Munky so maybe a better version will make an appearance... but to ensure I've hit the deadline I thought it best to post them anyway!

And my bonus objective has also been completed... so that you know... the background behind this is that the crystal is highly sought after by my Exodite Eldar as it's used within their weaponry, especially for the Fire Prism. Hence they'll both defend and kill for it.

Well, hope you like... comments welcomed!

Laters
PP


----------



## Munky

Congratz dude and the pics are fine when you click on then nice and big cheers dude :victory:

For month 3 i will ber finishing this fella off with his scything talons and crushing claws and il be making some twin-linked devourers for him too cos they rock baby!


----------



## rubystylz

Nice work munky, well done on finishing Panda that was a close run thing!
I will be posting pics of my objective asap, just got back from Brighton


----------



## PandaPaws

Great work there chaps! Hodgepodge's PC is having issues so hopefully we'll see his task asap, possibly Tuesday!?

Due to having things being stored in strange places whilst I'm decorating at home, I'll be going for another 10x Dire Avengers this month. Having already done the thinking time for a paint scheme I'm confident they'll be completed well within time.

The Fire Dragons I'd hoped to go for, are at the bottom of a precariously piled set of boxes... to disturb them is to invite the fury of a box-slide! Having recently had the joy of having 6x SM Veterans have all of their arms and weapons come off having dropped their box... I'm in no mood for the doing the same thing twice!


----------



## Munky

ha! i know what you need a shiney new figure case just like me!
I hope the trip went well Ruby:shok:


----------



## Death 0F Angels

Lovin the progress guys, great job!


----------



## Digg40k

Some fantastic looking models chaps. Particularly love the objectives, you've all been very creative, top notch stuff.


----------



## PandaPaws

Thanks for the support and comments chaps... I personally can't wait to play a game and actually field painted models for the first time! Got Nikoala's B'day this weekend so I'll be making a dent on my Dire Avengers next week...


----------



## Munky

ive bought the manufactorum too so we have a few buildings now which is good, just so you know PP me and stu are slowly building up a terrain box with modeling stuff in there for all to use on the buildings and terrain pieces we buy so any input or ideas welcome or scenery must not be left behind in the painting stakes!
k:
I just cant wait til that day when we play fully painted armies on a wicked gaming table with sweet terrain its gonna be DA NUTZ BOSS! (um i think i just turned ork!):mrgreen:


----------



## hodgepodge2204

*February Assignment Pictures*

Dreadnaught is not finished lack of time and bad tooth ache:cray: (going for the sympathy vote for points :grin. Hoping to get it finished in the coming month. 

My objective counter has four led's red/blue built inside running off a nine volt battery which is under the base with an on/off switch (got to help save the planet)! First time I have ever done anything like this, not 100% finished am looking to paint towers black and base grey. Any comments or suggestions would be nice.

What I'm looking to do next month is: 
1. To base two dreadnaughts.
2. Finish painting two dreadnaughts.
3. Finish painting landspeeder and buy a new stand.
4. To Paint Eziekel.
5. Kill Munkey if he beats me this week :biggrin:
6. Get tooth sorted, as I can't do another month of pain.
7. Remember Paw's girlies big 30th birthday (Must get pressie).
8. Sleep

Thanks for reading, keep all comments coming.


----------



## PandaPaws

Great work there Hodgepodge! Looking forward to seeing your Dreadnoughts based and painted especially the one shown above! Throw your Land Speeder into the mix and not only do you have the benefit of having quite a chunk of your army painted... but you also have the joy of trying to find future month's painting tasks... guess you'll just have to buy a Land Raider then! /wink

Your objective looks great by the way, although late and not on the agreed base... it's sooooooo well worth it, am glad you've stuck with this idea! Have some rep!


----------



## rubystylz

Good game last night lads! looking forward to he report.
Im having to proper concentrate now haha a Dark Angels army of 6500pts, A decent size start on an Ork army and the Necromunda bug has well and trult bitten....this hobby is gettin expensive...........


----------



## Munky

Ive just recieved some reinforcements from ebay in the shape of 25 hormagaunts 15 devilgaunts a lictor and a boxed set of gaunts allowing me to field 20 fleshborergaunts, 20 Devourergaunts, 20 Spinegaunts and a whopping 40 Hormagaunts! Endless swarm here i come..........more like endless painting!:shok::alcoholic:


----------



## rubystylz

Right here goes for this months task!.....

http://i554.photobucket.com/albums/jj430/rubystylz/DSCN2298.jpg

http://i554.photobucket.com/albums/jj430/rubystylz/DSCN2300.jpg

These are metal models and need their arms, backpacks etc pinned and then the painting finished.

http://i554.photobucket.com/albums/jj430/rubystylz/DSCN2301.jpg

These Devestators need painting as well. Some greenstuff will be done on a few of the models as well, just not sure what yet haha. IF and i mean IF i get this lil lot done I have set myself the bonus task of green stuffing and painting a company master

http://i554.photobucket.com/albums/jj430/rubystylz/DSCN2297.jpg

The other guys accuse me of painting too fast :so_happy: so nows my chance to prove it! haha also had a box of ratskin turn up today so will try and get them assembled and painted before my next game of necro....phew :yahoo:


----------



## PandaPaws

Low numbers this week, so no battle played... instead, Munky, Nikoala and I played an excellent game of Warhammer Quest. 

This month's squad of Dire Avengers will be started next week, not going to post progress pictures of this batch as you all know what they'll end up looking like. Am ummmmm'ing and ahhhhhh'ing about next month's task already... I might, just might reach for my Wraithlord and paint it!?


----------



## Darkseer

I'm happy to drive down for a game of Warhammer Quest if you lot have another one.

-Adam


----------



## PandaPaws

Late notice I know but I've had to change my objective for this month... Having sat and stared at my Dire Avenger squad I just couldn't find the drive to paint them again... so I'll be doing a squad of Howling Banshees instead.

Oh, and the two outstanding battle reports are on my to-do list... just had a busy time of things recently... am on lates next week so I'll spend my couple of hours every morning writing up a turn... that way I'll have it up for the weekend!

As for Warhammer Quest... the Wednesday just gone saw a 4-man party venture into the cavern depths and slay a host of giant bats, minotaurs and a handful of orcs... good times!


----------



## Munky

Indeed they were my friend accept Dugg(The Dwarf) getting done over by a sneaky gobbo who ran off with my ogre slayer sword and 700g too little git.


----------



## PandaPaws

Was a harsh journey back to civilisation, with being ambushed and your Dwarf getting mugged... we later had Hodgepodge's Barbarian breaking his legs from a fall and yet we still never made it anywhere... ended up right back at the cavern's exit!

Am halfway through my Banshees, just taking a quick break... eye-strain's a killer!


----------



## PandaPaws

Will post my progress for this month's objective up tonight. Next month (April) will definitely be my second squad of Dire Avengers.


----------



## PandaPaws

Nikoala and I's 3rd year anniversary yesterday, and getting in late from work didn't go down too well... couldn't get the pics taken! To make things even more interesting... I can't now find the data lead so I can get the pics off the camera! Why me... why me?!

Although it does appear I'm not the only one late this month.


----------



## Munky

Indeed your not the only one Various real life things and peoples holidays have eaten up all the time this month, so I for one have not completed my objective(barely even started it in fact :no

Month 3:

Based on the games played in March:

Pandapaws=3
Hodgepodge=2
Munky=2
Rubystylz=1

And for the painting task:

Pandapaws=3
Hodgepodge=0
Munky=0
Rubystylz=3

(I will update the scores if you guys can post some pictures of what you did)

Total scores so far:

Pandapaws= 21
Rubystylz= 21
Munky= 20
Hodgepodge= 16

(these scores are now updated)


----------



## PandaPaws

Am having to re-install the software for the camera, pics should be posted tonight... have found the data lead!


----------



## rubystylz

Right this is the second time I will try to post my pics :angry:

I managed to get My Lion Guard pinned and painted which took a lot longer than I thought :shok:

http://i554.photobucket.com/albums/jj430/rubystylz/March09138.jpg

http://i554.photobucket.com/albums/jj430/rubystylz/March09139.jpg

http://i554.photobucket.com/albums/jj430/rubystylz/March09140.jpg

I also managed to finsh my Assault Marines too

http://i554.photobucket.com/albums/jj430/rubystylz/March09142.jpg

http://i554.photobucket.com/albums/jj430/rubystylz/March09143.jpg

http://i554.photobucket.com/albums/jj430/rubystylz/March09144.jpg

http://i554.photobucket.com/albums/jj430/rubystylz/March09145.jpg

Unfortunately Work and my Holiday meant I never got round to finishing my bonus objective  sp my Devestator squad are still in their apprentice Grey and will hopefully be upgraded to Dark Angel Green soon k:


----------



## PandaPaws

*March Objective*

Here's my progress for the month, sadly a little less than I hoped for... but like everyone else, it's been a very busy month! :cray:

Am still working on those battle reports, please bear with me! Damn I hate late shifts! :ireful2:

Next month's objective will be for 10x Dire Avengers to be painted. Although not worth any points, I'll also be aiming to tidy up my work done so far (i.e. missed bits, base edges, mistakes made etc) k:


----------



## PandaPaws

It's all gone a little quiet... all I can hear are the furtive brush strokes of four gamers!

So far so not-so good this month, but have no fear, I've pulled it out of the bag at the eleventh hour before... still have two weeks and I even have a weekend off in that time as well!


----------



## Death 0F Angels

great progress guys. Ruby, i like the backdrops on your pics. Cheers for the only tale still bieng told.


----------



## rubystylz

Ive got good news boyz (good for me BAD for youse) The Orks are here, THE ORKS ARE HERE!!!! Im gonna get all 5ish boxes out monday and actually find out what ive got but im guessing around 3-4000ish points worth Looking forward to apocalypse :grin: and watch out for the O'Waaggghhh heading your way soon :wink:


----------



## rubystylz

Cheers death of Angels, our battle reports are going back up we chained Panda to the comp while we played DA Vs Nids the other night, it was a good game and Im doing the report so will go up as soon as Munky puts his on!! opefully the long waits are over.....


----------



## PandaPaws

Am looking forward to seeing the O'Waaaggghhhh in action!

Am very much looking forward to our Apoc game... just have to get through 3x 12hr+ shifts first! Am glad we haven't all gone for SM's!


----------



## PandaPaws

Got up early this morning with every intention to get a load of painting done today... unfortunately I hadn't realised that my Dire Avengers still need their mold lines removed! Doing that will take me ages and I really don't have that much time, so I'll be painting a squad of Guardians instead. Have dug out 18x models, will aim to paint 12x of them as my objective for April.


----------



## PandaPaws

Just noticed that none of you lot have even stated what your objective will be for April?!

C'mon lads!


----------



## Munky

Well I never finished my task from last month so I was continuing that into this month.
My Carnifex with a set of Crushing claws, Scything talons and scratch built Twin-linked Devourers.


----------



## rubystylz

Im doing a devestator tactical squad (as well as assembling a trukk and a battle wagon :blush


----------



## PandaPaws

Ok cool, thanks chaps... good to know what to expect within the week! Within the week?!?! Eeek...

Well here's an update of my progress so far... 

[pic inserted here]

As you can see from the above pic, I've painted a squad of Pathfinders... you'll notice that I've gone for a very dark camo-scheme as best to blend in with their black background! /wink

Seriously though... I've been busy, check out the Battle Reports thread for today's hardwork!


----------



## rubystylz

no pic?!?..


----------



## Munky

Whats your Brother doing PP?:gamer2:


----------



## OrcSlayer

Thanks for sharing the pictures, there is some really nice stuff here! I like your banshees PP.


----------



## PandaPaws

Thanks Orcslayer! Appreciate your feedback, they aren't 100% complete, will update my post when they are.

As for what Hodgepodge is doing... I have no idea! I have asked him several times... am leaving it at that!

Ruby... what do you mean you can't see the pic...!?! /wink


----------



## Munky

Well its the 11th hour or rather the 8th but im done for the month heres the task:

































tada!


----------



## Mighty

Wow amazing job munky


----------



## Munky

Thanks Mighty it was a bit of a rush but its done he has been half painted for about a year lol


----------



## Munky

Heres the tally so far.

*Month 4:*

Based on the games played in April:

Pandapaws=0
Hodgepodge=2
Munky=3
Rubystylz=3

And for the painting task:

Munky=5
Rubystylz=3
Pandapaws=0
Hodgepodge=0

(I will update the scores if you guys can post some pictures of what you did)

Total scores so far:

Rubystylz= 27
Munky= 25
Pandapaws= 21
Hodgepodge= 18

The deadline for May is _Sunday 31st _please can you upload pictures of your tasks in what ever state they are in by this date 
Good luck and good painting guys.:victory:

(scores correct as of 8/5/09)


----------



## PandaPaws

Might be me missing something but I thought there'd only been one battle fought in April!?

Also, your post says you're counting March battles, thought they'd already been accounted for?!


----------



## Munky

whoops that was me copying the march post and editing, and i played craig round yours and stu round craigs in april(stu hasnt finished the batrep yet) il edit the post accordingly ! unish:


----------



## rubystylz

Alright fellas, apologies for still not getting my devestators up yet  its been a bit of a hectic week for me and Ive only just recovered from saturdays shenanigans!
Im off to Dublin Friday but My devestators will be posted as will the battle report and this months task.....Damn Weds, Thurs will be busy for me


----------



## PandaPaws

I've lost our digi-cam... will post pics of April's efforts... not expecting full points, but made a start at least! Very busy month.

Will post May's objective also...

Am looking forward to reading another Battle Report... no pressures Ruby, we all get a mad rush of hectic stuff every now and then! 

As Ruby's got a stack on his plate, Munky's away and I have no idea of Hodge... there'll be no battle/game this week. I'm on lates next week so can't really host... any takers... step up!?


----------



## rubystylz

As promised here are my devestators, My task for the month will be posted either tom night or weds morning.........not fully decided on it yet but narrowed down to 2.

http://i554.photobucket.com/albums/jj430/rubystylz/Claires30th121.jpg

http://i554.photobucket.com/albums/jj430/rubystylz/Claires30th120.jpg

http://i554.photobucket.com/albums/jj430/rubystylz/Claires30th119.jpg

http://i554.photobucket.com/albums/jj430/rubystylz/Claires30th117.jpg

Gotta download a new bacgground for next month too...


----------



## rubystylz

Right Ive finally decided on what to do for this months objective..............Sammael master of the ravenwing on his jetbike. Ive been putting this model off for about 4 months and have now decided to tackle it!!!


----------



## Munky

I too have decided on my painting task it will be....... a Zoanthrope! (not much but im packed to the gills with commission so il do what I can)


----------



## hodgepodge2204

*What i have done*

Hi all......

I have not had much time for Painting and stuff but i have finished one of my Dreadnought picture to fallow soon.

I have started to undercoat my Predator and paint the sides (looking good) Will also add a pic or too 

For next mouth i will aim to get other Dreadnought finished and Preadator fully undercoated.

Laters.

http://i663.photobucket.com/albums/uu355/hodgepodge2204/melspicis013.jpg


----------



## hodgepodge2204

*More pic*

He are some of my work i have done 


http://i663.photobucket.com/albums/uu355/hodgepodge2204/melspicis003.jpg

http://i663.photobucket.com/albums/uu355/hodgepodge2204/melspicis266.jpg

http://i663.photobucket.com/albums/uu355/hodgepodge2204/melspicis267.jpg


http://i663.photobucket.com/albums/uu355/hodgepodge2204/melspicis003.jpg

http://i663.photobucket.com/albums/uu355/hodgepodge2204/melspicis276.jpg


----------



## hodgepodge2204

*And a bit more*

More to see 


http://i663.photobucket.com/albums/uu355/hodgepodge2204/SPM_A0015.jpg

http://i663.photobucket.com/albums/uu355/hodgepodge2204/SP_A0133.jpg

http://i663.photobucket.com/albums/uu355/hodgepodge2204/melspicis272.jpg

Hope you like?

I will add more.


----------



## rubystylz

Nice job Hodge. Ive finished Sammael

http://i554.photobucket.com/albums/jj430/rubystylz/sammael003.jpg

http://i554.photobucket.com/albums/jj430/rubystylz/sammael007.jpg

http://i554.photobucket.com/albums/jj430/rubystylz/sammael008.jpg

http://i554.photobucket.com/albums/jj430/rubystylz/sammael011.jpg

Not too sure what next months objective will be yet??
Ive got a lot of marines to put finishing touches too ie shoulder pads and bases but I might do a librarian or try and convert a techmarine....descisions descisions...


----------



## PandaPaws

Hodge - welcome back, great to see those Dreadnoughts again and with those Terminators now also nearly completed as well! Keep up the good work!

Ruby - Sammael looks very cool... but your new background image certainly steals the show there! /wink

Having been banging in the overtime this month, I'm still waaaaay behind on completing anything this month... there's still Sunday though!


----------



## Munky

Good work there fellas your points are secure for sure!
Well done everyone for keeping this up its been a slog but worth it i think.
My task is done for May:








I hope you all like him ol big 'ed!


----------



## PandaPaws

I've done what I can for the month, not been at my most productive but it's been a busy one with everything else.

Will upload the picture tomorrow night, as having to do some work stuff tonight ready for the morning.

Great work there Munky... glad to see that all of our armies are becoming more ummm... colourful.


----------



## Munky

Heres the tally so far.

Month 5:

Unfortunately no points for TO4G games this month!( real life sucks!)

And for the painting task:

Munky=5
Rubystylz=5
Hodgepodge=5
Pandapaws=3

Total scores so far:

Rubystylz= 32
Munky= 30
Pandapaws= 24
Hodgepodge= 23

The deadline for June is Tuesday 30th please can you upload pictures of your tasks in what ever state they are in by this date, and please can you post what you are painting first also so everyone knows.
Good luck and good painting guys.


----------



## Munky

I'm gonna be naughty and double post but what the he'll.
This month I shall paint some lowly Spingaunts 16 of em, I use them quite a lot in my armies so I think it's time they were actually represented by the correct models.


----------



## rubystylz

Still to decide what im gonna do this month. Gonna dig out my army tommorrow and see whats left to do, Scary but my army's almost 100% complete!! :shok:


----------



## Azwraith

no army is ever 100% complete

BUY MORE BWAHAHAHAHAHAH

haha but seriously good work! now to start on army no.2?


----------



## rubystylz

Yep cant wait to start painting my 6000+ pts of orks haha


----------



## Concrete Hero

Everything's looking awesome guys!

I love that Zoanthrope Munky, +Rep for that!


----------



## rubystylz

Good da today sat with munky and figured out a paint scheme I like for my orks, also been thinking a lot about putting some Red skinned orks into my army, everyones comments on this would be greatly appreciated.
Ps also figured out what this months objective is gonna be......A dark Angel commander and an objective marker pics of the aforementioned will be up tom/today


----------



## Mordeth

You still doing this?! :shok: Shame on me for overlooking it despite how often I peek into this site!
Cheers to you for sheer willpower! Looking great so far, maybe you can add a battlereport of your next battle? :grin: Hopefully with pictures...:wink:
Ruby, Red skinned orks sound very cool, the green can be... tedious, at best. Are you maybe a little inspired by WC3's deamonic orks?


----------



## Munky

We are still doing this though it is coming to a close after 6 months, but all is not lost we have a new plan.............:so_happy:


----------



## PandaPaws

I think a 'close' is a little too final... an intermission is probably best. But what we're doing next should be great fun and we'll open up a new thread dedicated to it... watch this space!


----------



## PandaPaws

Red skinned orcs would be great! You could search WoW (World of Warcraft) Fel Orcs for some inspiration.

My objective and stuff will be posted asap... just been sooooo busy! No overtime for the rest of the month so I now have some time coming up!


----------



## rubystylz

Cheers for the tips, It came about just chatting to Munky and went through a few colour schemes before deciding on red. Unfortunately I forgot to post pics of my objectives before i started painting :blush: but I have spent 2 days on them now and still going strong.
My Commander just needs basing as does the objective marker but that also needs a lil bit of touching up. I have also been messing about with a red ork nob (Ooeer) and will post pics of that as well for feedback before i start the ork army. Pics will probly be up by weds next week as im off to norfolk for a long stag weekend! 
cheers


----------



## rubystylz

Ps I dont think we should start a new thread as we already have 2.........Its still a tale of 4 gamers no matter what we do and isnt 40k specific....just an idea


----------



## Munky

Well there is 9 days to go til everyones work is due in.
Im frantically trying to get my Gaunts done and pack for my holiday too!:victory:, but i should have them done in the next day or two.
Remember guys I need your pictures uploaded before 12pm 30th june what ever state the figures are in!.
Also what do you guys think of a final picture of everything that you have painted as a group shot?


----------



## Munky

Well I hate to double post but im the only lost soul or here!.
Never fear my friends I have been busy and the months task is complete:








16 Spinegaunts actually built from scratch this time and not pre-assembled stuff, im chuffed to have found time to get these fellas done I use them a lot nowadays.
Il get a group shot of my army when im back from my hols.


----------



## rubystylz

Apologies for the delay.......Ive had this work complete for nearly 2 weeks but havent got round to posting.

Ive finished my Ork Objectives

http://i554.photobucket.com/albums/jj430/rubystylz/DSCN2697.jpg
http://i554.photobucket.com/albums/jj430/rubystylz/DSCN2699.jpg
http://i554.photobucket.com/albums/jj430/rubystylz/DSCN2701.jpg

http://i554.photobucket.com/albums/jj430/rubystylz/DSCN2703.jpg

I also finished my Commander

http://i554.photobucket.com/albums/jj430/rubystylz/DSCN2704.jpg

I also decided to finish 22 of my space marines (painted and based) and got all of them done this month

http://i554.photobucket.com/albums/jj430/rubystylz/DSCN2696.jpg
http://i554.photobucket.com/albums/jj430/rubystylz/DSCN2709.jpg
http://i554.photobucket.com/albums/jj430/rubystylz/DSCN2710.jpg
http://i554.photobucket.com/albums/jj430/rubystylz/DSCN2711.jpg

and I had a mess about with an Ork. Now my marine are 99% complete I have a 6000pt Ork army to paint and I quite liked the idea of some Red Orks. I have come up with this colour scheme for the skin

http://i554.photobucket.com/albums/jj430/rubystylz/DSCN2708.jpg

Now all I have to do is decide how to use them, I can either make 1 unit type Red (Kommandos, Stormboyz etc) Or an Ork type ie- all red Nobz or all red Boyz or I could just scatter them through my army ie- a few red Boyz, Some Nobz, Soe Grotz and a warboss or two. Comments welcome...Cheers


----------



## Azwraith

the red looks really really cool! ... not much else to say besides awesome!


----------



## rubystylz

Cheers Azwraith, Just been checking out your Bad Moonz. The yellow looks wicked


----------



## Azwraith

thanks man i just put up some more updates using AM.'s rust technique i think they are cool! i will be watching your orks for inspiration aswell


----------



## rubystylz

Panda, Hodge where are the updates?????


----------



## Mordeth

Beautiful Tyranids as always Munky! 
Are you as good in battle as you are as a painter? :laugh:


----------



## Munky

Mordeth said:


> Beautiful Tyranids as always Munky!
> Are you as good in battle as you are as a painter? :laugh:


Why thankyou sir. Unfortunately my battle record now shows ive lost more than ive won with my Tyranids, but im desperately trying to finish them off so I can start a new army.
Onwards and upwards I always say!
Cor Ruby you have been a busy bee, can I ask where you got the small "human" skulls from ive been trying to find some for ages?


----------



## PandaPaws

Great work guys... Ruby, red orcs is just a must!

There's nothing for me to update you on this month... all of my spare time has gone into re-decorating the flat and as such I haven't done anything! 95% of my Eldar have been packed away now... the only WH40k stuff I have to hand is stuff that requires assembly and almost all of that is to do with my Night Angels. 

Have no fear, Warhammer Quest and Necromunda are both still easily accessible as is my Delaque Gang! Once the flat is finished and on the market then I can kick back and knuckle down to our next project!

But I would like to also add... these past six months of The Four Gamers has been great, the battles have been excellent, army progress has been good, painting skills have improved... for allof this and more... on behalf of the Exodite Eldar, I thank you all!


----------



## rubystylz

The Orc objectives are from the warhammer set, Is it skull pass?? I got them off ebay


----------



## Damned Fist

Munky said:


> Well I hate to double post but im the only lost soul or here!.
> Never fear my friends I have been busy and the months task is complete:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16 Spinegaunts actually built from scratch this time and not pre-assembled stuff, im chuffed to have found time to get these fellas done I use them a lot nowadays.
> Il get a group shot of my army when im back from my hols.


Very good work Munky! I really like the way these turned out.k:


----------



## Munky

Cheers Ruby and cheers Fist :grin:
Il rustle up a picture tomorrow of everything ive done so far on the nids and whats left...........aaarrrgh!


----------



## Mordeth

:grin: The leftover work is a killer to enthusiasm, isn't it? (at least when you got about 200 models screaming for paint at the same time...)
How many nids have you painted yet? 

And what is becoming of the red orks, Ruby?

What will your next project be? :wink:


----------



## hodgepodge2204

*Mouth*

I have 90% finished my Predator with Las/cannons will add picture when i can find my phone to pc lead...... (Kids)

Nice pic Stu - Dave you both have been at it this mouth :good:

Will add pic ASAP


----------



## rubystylz

Im also rustling up a pic of my army, all I have left is to assemble 3bikers and put some washes and battle damage to 2 rhinos and I will have a fully painted 6500pt Dark angels army, My Ratskin Necromunda gang is 20% complete so the next project is to to comlpete them and make some scenery (esp my plantestrike stuff!) and then I will tackle my Orks......I really cant wait to get started on em! Still havent decided how to distribute the red through my army.....


----------



## Munky

I just found out the missus has taken the camera to work to show her friends my big fat belly getting burnt on holiday - lol, so... my army picture will have to wait until I get that back.:angry:
But I have them all out on the sofa and im actually really proud and impressed that ive finally completed something worthwhile instead of half doing things.
As for the next project I will be painting my Orlock gang( possibly Vault 101 style....) and exploring the wonderful game of Battlefleet Gothic to see if I like it as much as I remember (its been in the garage for 10 years!)









As promised heres the result of 6 months.

Broodlord
Zoanthrope
Carnifex
6x Warriors
10x Devourergaunts 
10x Fleshborergaunts
16x Spinegaunts
16x Hormagaunts
3x Ripper swarms
Large objective marker
3x small objective markers

Still to do:

Walking Tyrant
Flying Tyrant (Forge World model need to buy this)
3x Tyrant Guard (1 more to purchase)
6x Flying Warriors
3x Lictors
18x Genestealers
6x Fleshborergaunts
6x Devourergaunts
2x Carnifexs
2x Zoanthropes
Barbed Heirodule (Got this already its sweet!)
2x Small objective markers (5 in total)
Army cases for it all

I think thats all of it as far as I can remember, man thats a lot to do!!!


----------



## rubystylz

Right, following on from Munkys lead I have taken pictures of everything Ive completed since he start of 4 gamers so here they are 














































Sorry that the pics aint great, My camera aint really up to much.
This Army includes

2 Land Raiders
2 Rhinos
1 Predator
1 Drop Pod

1 Scout Outpost
1 Objective Marker

8 Scouts
18 Terminators 
40 Tactical Marines
5 Assault Marines
10 Veteran Marines
10 Devestators
1 Command Squad
1 'Lions Pride' Honour Guard
2 Dreadnoughts
3 Company Masters
2 Standard Bearers

Asmodai
Sammael
Belial
Ezekial
Azrael
Ive still got my 2 Ravenwing squadron to finish up as well.

My next project will be my Ratskin gang, as well as my Planet Strike scenery and Ive just received my first 3 Ork Ships for Battlefleet Gothic!!! and then it will be time for the Waaggh k:


----------



## Munky

I'm looking forward to our first stab at planet strike, I've got a Tyranid list for attacker and defender written up. Il make sure we get some pictures an a rough summary of the games too! If we are lucky a game of Battlefleet Gothic may sneak in there too! Ha!

Well i forgot the camera and my lists after all that hyping myself up lol, but it was a pretty good couple of games I actually fared better as the defender! scrabbling out of my bastions to rip up those pesky Darkangel terminators yay:grin:

A big cheers to Rubysylz for the games and the tasty food mate :victory:


----------



## Munky

Well Rubystylz and myself will be painting up some planetstrike scenery tonight (at work lol) and il probably get started on my forest at last. But in the way of gaming not much has been going on I had a taster game of Necromunda with Pandapaws on saturday and we all played Warhammer quest on wednesday night. The future holds but one thing.........Necromunda! 

To be continued.............


----------



## rubystylz

Im looking forward to the next game of plantestrike!! getting hammered in both games wasnt fun :angry: haha new lists and new tactics have been drawn up. Ive also got a nice army list to play against the disciples of caliban.................watch this space


----------



## Orochi

Makes me want to collect Dark angels...

!!


----------



## PandaPaws

Necromunda was excellent, but no doubt there'll be a whole new thread about that one! I'm up for a Planetstrike game soon, but would like GW to release some Eldar-related scenery!

And as for Warhammer Quest... we finally made it to a city... took 17 weeks, but we got there!


----------



## rubystylz

I wouldnt hold my breath for any other Planet Strike scenery as they are releasing loads of posts encouraging people to make their own, Ive got the framework for 4 ork bastions OR 2 bastions and an indomitable fortress.............


----------



## torealis

A really amazing achievement, well done guys.


----------



## rubystylz

Alright munky, just wondering if there was any chance you could do a final tally up of the scores now that the 4 gamers is complete???


----------



## PandaPaws

Had a look at my battle results, I won against Dark Angels and got a draw against Disciples of Caliban... the rest I lost.


----------



## Munky

Ok cheers fella when i can find the damn sheet in my bag il post up the final scores.
Are we going to do a thread on Necromunda? or just play it out ourselves?


----------



## PandaPaws

I'm working on a narrative for the Necromunda Campaign, will link to the new post once it's done!


----------



## eqmddlh

Congratulations! It's for nothing easy to achieve such a goal but, you did!


----------



## Munky

Thanks matey, there will be a new version of this in some form or other in the new year.
we are playing a Necromunda campaign at the moment, and talk is in the air of a 40k campaign too..........


----------



## Munky

Right I know this is really really late but I thought as the new year is approaching again i'd better finish off the first years tallys.

*Painting*
Rubystylz = 28 points
Munky = 27 points
Pandapaws = 18 points
Hodgepodge = 10 points

*Gaming*
Munky = 14 points
Hodgepodge = 13 points
Rubystylz = 12 points
Pandapaws = 11 points

*Total*
Munky = 41 points
Rubystylz = 40 points
Pandapaws = 29 points
Hodgepodge = 23 points

All the above points are as accurate as I can make out from our dodgey records!:biggrin:

Congratulations to everyone who took part, well done.


----------



## Marneus Calgar

Dodgy records? 

Did you put a couple extra points your way? 

Lol, Just joking


----------



## Munky

lol I might have :wink:, our games and points were stored in and on some strange stuff believe me!.
Im not 100% sure what our plan is for the new year but there will be some interesting developments for sure.


----------



## Munky

Right once again folks its TO4G time, actually that's a lie its Tale of Five Gamers now!
That's right we have a new member the mighty Dagmire is joining us!!!:grin:

All of us have had a pretty hectic start to the year, that's why its taken so long to get this under way (I myself have got married to Mrs Munky and had my honeymoon delayed by a Volcano!)
But fear not we are back with new armies and ideas!
The basic idea is a bit more informal to last time we are aiming to collect and paint 750 points worth of models at a time as part of a 1500 point force.
The F.O.C. for the forces are as follows:
1x HQ
1-3 TROOP
0-2 ELITE
0-2 FAST
0-2 HEAVY
All models must be WYSIWYG or as close as possible.
This so when we meet up for our weekly games we combine two of our armies randomly to make a 1500 point force, this allows four of us to play each time which is cool.
The aim is to paint the forces up in small chunks of 125 points a month or more, so we have it all done in 6 months.(if you get more done qudos to you:victory

Stay tuned for posts from the others about their armies and ideas.........


----------



## Dagmire

"mighty Dagmire"
Has a certain charm to it dont you think?

Looking forwards to this.......


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak

sounds good guys, you both have very nice armies going at the moment so should be interesting, best of luck to you.

Grish


----------



## Dagmire

Right then i am not sure if i am ment to be putting this here or not but i am sure Munky will slap my wrists if I am in the wrong.
I entered this a little late but i am eager to catch up. The group is a great gaming group and it will be awesome to play with fully painted armies with a group of cool guys.

Quickly then here is what i have to paint and how i think it would work as a small army (need to convince the rest of the guys that 750 games are fine.
Key:
Green: I have and its painted
Amber: I have but have not painted
Red: need to get

Command squad with:
Commander with Bolt pistol and cc weapon
2 x melta guns
1 medic
1 normal trooper
Astropath
Officer of the fleet

Chimera with 2 x Heavy bolters.
187 points


Heavy support
Executioner with las cannon and sponson plasma cannons
245 points

Fast attack
Valkyrie with ML and 2x multiple rocket pods
130 points

Troops

Vet squad A
Gunnery Sgt Harker (need to convert another new guy)
2x melta guns
1 grenade launcher
Demolitions: 
All others with shotguns
170 points


732 in total

As for the list i think its a cool mech style list and has alot of speed. Quite shooty and a fair bit of armour.

D


----------



## Munky

I myself have a list drawn up too:

GREEN = Painted
AMBER = Built but unpainted
RED = Need to buy/convert

HQ
*Rune Priest* = 100
Bolt Pistol + Runic Axe

Wolf Guard Battle Leader = 95
Bolt Pistol + Frost Axe

ELITE
*Wolf Scout squad* = 85
1x Meltagun
4x Bolt Pistol + Chainsword

TROOPS
*Grey Hunters* = 165
1x Flamer
1x Meltagun
1x Mark of the Wulfen
7x Bolter + Bolt Pistol + Chainsword

*Grey Hunters* = 165
1x Flamer
1x Meltagun
1x Mark of the Wulfen
7x Bolter + Bolt Pistol + Chainsword

HEAVY
*Long Fangs* = 140
1x Bolt Pistol + Chainsword
4x Missile Launchers
1x Missile Launchers

*Total* = 750

I'm starting with a cut back list of very basic choices, to try and field as many bodies as I can.
I am aiming to build a fully footsloggers Space Wolf force, the extra bits and spicy stuff will be added in the second 750 point section.:shok:









Wolf Guard Battle Leader & Rune Priest








Grey Hunters Squad 1








Grey Hunters Squad 2








Long Fangs


----------



## PandaPaws

*Night Angels*

++*Request:* Resource Aquisition and Deployment++

++*Authority:* Interrogator-Chaplain++

++*Confirmation:* *ACCEPTED*++

*HQ* - Interrogator-Chaplain = 170

Plasma Pistol
Combi-meltagun
Meltabombs
Jump Pack

*TROOP* - Tactical Squad = 230

Marine 1 - Bolter
Marine 2 - Bolter
Marine 3 - Bolter
Marine 4 - Bolter
Marine 5 - Bolter
Marine 6 - Bolter
Marine 7 - Bolter
Marine 8 - Plasma Gun
Marine 9 - Plasma Cannon
Veteran Sgt: Plasma Pistol, Power Weapon, Meltabombs

*FAST ATTACK* - Assault Squad = 200

Marine 1 - Bolt Pistol, Chainsword
Marine 2 - Bolt Pistol, Chainsword
Marine 3 - Plasma Pistol, Chainsword
Marine 4 - Plasma Pistol, Chainsword
Veteran Sgt: Plasma Pistol, Power Weapon, Meltabombs, Combat Shield

*ELITE* - Venerable Dreadnought = 150

Assault Cannon
Close-Combat Weapon
Heavy Flamer

*Points Total* = 750

Green = Complete
Blue = Assembled and unpainted
Orange = Unassembled
Red = Purchase required

Have chosen a wargear heavy strike force, may alter slightly once they have some battle experience... alterations will still be assembled and painted within the time frame!


----------



## Munky

Thanks for the army list Pandaman!, hopefully hodgepodge's and Rubystylz's lists will be on here soon.
Stay tuned for more pictures of our progress, I'm frantically basing and flocking stuff at work hehe!


----------



## Dagmire

ouch alot of plasma here.


----------



## rubystylz

Right finally got around to getting it all sorted!

Ive gone for 

Wazzdakka Gutsmek (Biker of the Aporkalypse) - 180 pts

5 x Nob Bikerz
2 x Power Klaw
2 x Big Choppa
1 x Pain Biker 
all with Cybork Armor - 335 pts

Nob with Power Klaw & Eavy Armor - 46 pts

29 x Boyz (1 with Rokkit, 1 with Big shoota) - 189 pts

Grand total 750 pts

Unfortunately i cant do fancy colours like the others (Im a Ork whaddya spect!)

Here are my pics so far 
WARNING!! they need work ie arms lol

http://i554.photobucket.com/albums/jj430/rubystylz/750 pt army/04052010297.jpg

http://i554.photobucket.com/albums/jj430/rubystylz/750 pt army/04052010299.jpg

Thats my first 750 & as back up I will also be painting another 750 to give me a 1500 pt army. This will include 2 Deff Dreads, 5 mega nobz and the mighty Ghazkull Thrakka!

http://i554.photobucket.com/albums/jj430/rubystylz/750 pt army/04052010302.jpg

http://i554.photobucket.com/albums/jj430/rubystylz/750 pt army/04052010303.jpg

http://i554.photobucket.com/albums/jj430/rubystylz/750 pt army/04052010304.jpg

I will also be painting, converting 2 battlewagons and my scratch built Stompa which will leave me with roughly 3-3500 pts of orks to sell haha


----------



## moo

Great to see a tale of gamers thread actually keeping strong, awesome work guys


----------



## Dagmire

I think after we all have our 750 lists done that we could add another 250 and give ourselves a time limmit of 6 weeks ??????


----------



## Munky

Yeah that sounds cool, keep building it up by 250 points until we reach 1500 that will keep things ticking along nicely.


----------



## Dagmire

Cool cool. valk is getting there and i have a few more models almost done (see blog)
Soon as we all have a bit of time off i am throwing down my gloves. Bring it on pussys lets see what ya got??!!


----------



## PandaPaws

250 points... that's a unit of Terminators... 6 weeks... bugger, best I finally settle on a paint scheme for them!

Am painting atm... just taken a back-stretching-break!


----------



## Dagmire

anyone for a game any time soon?


----------



## PandaPaws

When I'm not at work I'm usually available for a game... I've started to put my weekly RDO (rota day off) up on our group forum, probably best place to offer out your gaming services /wink... only 'issue' I have at the moment is that I don't have my own transport, but can always try to make arrangements...


----------



## Munky

He he "back stretching" IMHO I find sitting really low down to my painting desk helps, that way im not crouched forwards when I paint.

As for time off soon , I dunno mate things are a bit up in the air at work. one of the guys is going on his hols so that means extra shifts for me, i'l see what I can do if people can let me know dates a few weeks in advance I can "bend " the rotas!


----------



## Munky

I have reviewed my list after the first 4 games and its a little weak in assault and needs a little boost in the form of POWERFISTS! :threaten:

GREEN = Painted
AMBER = Built but unpainted
RED = Need to buy/convert

HQ
*Rune Priest* = 100
Bolt Pistol + Runic Axe

ELITE
*Wolf Scout squad* = 85
1x Meltagun
4x Bolt Pistol + Chainsword

*Wolf Guard* = 94
2x Power Fist + Bolt Pistol
1x Chainsword + Bolt Pistol

TROOPS
*Grey Hunters* = 165
1x Flamer
1x Meltagun
1x Mark of the Wulfen
7x Bolter + Bolt Pistol + Chainsword

*Grey Hunters* = 165
1x Flamer
1x Meltagun
1x Mark of the Wulfen
7x Bolter + Bolt Pistol + Chainsword

HEAVY
*Long Fangs* = 140
1x Bolt Pistol + Chainsword
4x Missile Launchers
1x Missile Launchers

*Total* = 749

The Wolf Guard will split to join squads as leaders, 2x Power Fists go on the Grey Hunter squads and the last joins the long Fangs for wound allocation sneakiness or the Scouts for a few extra attacks.

It means I have lost the Initiative 5 Strength 5 power weapon hits from the Wolf Guard battle leader but I have gained 6 Power Fist attacks on the charge (allows me to take on tough creatures and vehicles now too).


----------



## Dagmire

not sure i like 6 powerfist attacks coming at my chimera at all  
What made you cange your list?


----------



## Munky

Well I wanted to try weight of bodies over special equipment, and I seemed to be lacking that special something. Hehe


----------



## PandaPaws

Hmmm, with so few tough creatures and/or vehicles in our 750 armies seems a little too 'fisty' but you usually have a plan, so we'll just see what happens next time!

Have we played 4x games? Damn... only got a record of 3x... ho hum... am tempted to alter my list... my army currently relies too heavily upon chance!


----------



## Munky

Well the only reason I prefer Powerfists over powerswords is the fact that it will wound almost anything in the game on a 2+ and can be used against Independant Characters to squish them Instant Death stylee:suicide:, or Vehicles to much better effect than grenades, arguably a Meltabomb is still good but with only one chance to hit on a 6+ its a bit iffy.

luckily I have the models already built for these guys so I can get them straight in the army to try it out.:biggrin:


----------



## Dagmire

I got to play 3 games last night with my new army and i must say i was happy with the way they turnned out. Depending on where the inf units go i can start the game with only my tank on the table and everything else comming on Out flanking which worked well for me.
The LR is nasty but i am not sure if its worth its points at 750.
The valk was also cool putting down a huge rate of fire.
Sgt harker does well with firing withdrawles as he is relentless.
Over all i am happy with the list so far an hope to get in some games on friday if poss.
D


----------



## Dagmire

Quick update to what i have painted so far. good to see the reds and oranges turning to green

Green: I have and its painted
Amber: I have but have not painted
Red: need to get

Command squad with:
Commander with Bolt pistol and cc weapon
2 x melta guns
2 normal trooper
Astropath
Officer of the fleet

Chimera with 2 x Heavy bolters.
187 points

Heavy support
Executioner with las cannon and sponson plasma cannons
245 points

Fast attack
Valkyrie with ML and 2x multiple rocket pods with 2 HB as well
140 points

Troops

Vet squad A
Gunnery Sgt Harker 
2x melta guns
1 grenade launcher
Demolition charge guy with shotgun
3 others with shotguns
2 others with shotguns
I could include another shotgun guy but he is a sgt at the moment so i will paint another guy.
170 points


744 in total


----------



## Munky

Well you certainly are speeding along at afair old pace mate! putting the rest of us to shame too
Great to see your getting some play testing in too, I'm looking forward to seeing if my addition of the Wolf Guard's with Powerfists helps me out a bit.


----------



## Dagmire

Well last night i went round to munkys with the express plan of joining munkys wolves and skooling Pandapaws. our 750 lists agains Paws 1500. Did it got to plan? did it heck.
IN short paws can lay down a huge amount of plasma shot (even though he rolls 1 to hit like its his job) His chaplin witha Jp bounced around slaying a scout and 5 wolves before gettign shot down by the combined fire of my HQ and Chimera and a squad of Gray hunters. How ever it didnt all go paws way. the game played was a Battle missions daemons mission. The whole game was played with night fight rules. Paws Pred had 6 turns of shooting but was only ever in range once. rolling a massive 9 inches (hehehehe) when my LRBT was only about 12 inches (heheheh) away.
My valk caused some damage and the LRBT desroyed a dred (vererable but paws made me re-roll teh 4 and i got a 5) My real stars were the ves. i lost 6 to the valk going down  (3 bikes with a PG andPP hitting it from the rear. Not where you want a biker really but the guy with withe the demo charge survived and got a hit with the satchel charge. The last bike out of the 3 went down to shot gun sheels before teh Chaplin cut them down to a man.

The game ended at turn 6 as a nice and fair draw. I think the game was going mine and munkys way but with some clever deployment the pander man helds us up.

Next time i will try and get some photos and stuff.
I cant really say how the others felt their lists worked but i am still liking the executioner for pure killyness and survivablity.

D


----------



## Munky

Cheers for the batrep Daggy.
Overall it was a tough game for me the weird deployment rules meant none of us could hatch a gameplan, and I paid the price.
This is the first time my wolves have come under direct heavy weapons fire and boy does Plasma hurt(well rolled Pandaman:shok , I have found that fielding an all infantry army does leave you a bit slow but I will have to be more aggressive in running them forward to minimise the amount of casualties.
I really enjoyed playing with the IG and I'm blown away with the Valkaryie is such a cool(and huge) model.


----------



## PandaPaws

Lol... my rolling 1 days are still with me, but on that night... I got a day off... only lost 2x to 'gets hot' and lost my Termies by sheer weight of numbers... and even that wasn't too bad, rolled 11x die and only got 2x 1's... usually we'd be seeing 4x!

An excellent game, the Battle Mission deployment rule was cool, very different to anything else I've played. My 1500 army choice was made up on the spot as time was ticking, and to be fair the guys let me use Scouts as Troops! Although Dagmire didn't let them see a second turn... /cry!

Although my 750 point army is wargear heavy, I'm liking the jump-pack Chaplain with Ass. Sqd! Although it's tempting to now equip him with a Power Fist and let the squad take the wounds... hmmmmm, on the other side, he has laid waste to 5x man SM squads before they can strike back?!?

Am itching for another game!


----------



## Dagmire

2 weeks will i have a week off bro. 
I think your chaplin hitting first is better then the Powerfist option. fair enough you will hit at s8 with the fist but as yourself do you really need it.
Then again this could all be a ploy to keep you taking the fist to my tank. OOOHHHHH.
D


----------



## Munky

Well fear not Heretics but I have been busy this month with brush and I'd like to share my efforts with you:















Rune Priest







Wolf Guard Battle Leader(not in the list at the moment but he is just too cool to leave out!:biggrin























Grey Hunters(i'm still waiting for a Wulfen figure I like that's why he is missing)

As usual C&C welcome and incouraged k:


----------



## PandaPaws

They're looking damn fine matey! Keep looking at them and can't pick a favourite but you're right... the Battle Leader is too good to leave out!

I need to find a suitable 'backdrop' so that my pics don't have out-of-focus-distractions on them... tried a tee-towel but that did look odd?! Where'd you get yours?

As for my input this month, you'll be pleased to know that once I've overcome a basing problem they're all but finished so will have pics up asap... Sunday by the latest I'm aiming for!

Probably no need to show a 'before' shot as we all know what 5x marines assembled and undercoated look like, so will just show the finished article!


----------



## Dagmire

ohhh shit when do we need the full 750 done by?
We having some games on friday?


----------



## Munky

PandaPaws said:


> I need to find a suitable 'backdrop' so that my pics don't have out-of-focus-distractions on them... tried a tee-towel but that did look odd?! Where'd you get yours?


I searched for backdrops on google images and found that rather charming piece and printed it! would you like me to search for one for you? any sort of theme?



Dagmire said:


> ohhh shit when do we need the full 750 done by?
> We having some games on friday?


No rush dude this was ongoing over the next 6 months or so just do what you can each month.


----------



## PandaPaws

If you could print one that'd be great... was looking for maybe pale purple or a reddish one? 

I think there was a 'deadline' to be the last day of the month, this way there's a sign of progression and hopefully should keep the less focussed of us on track... but there's no penalty or forfeit, the only one that loses by not painting their own army is them!

I'm really pleased with my assault marines... done some more on them this morning, got to leave for work in 45 mins though! Hopefully see you Friday for a game or two!


----------



## Dagmire

Quick update to what i have painted so far. good to see the reds and oranges turning to green

Green: I have and its painted
Amber: I have but have not painted
Red: need to get

Command squad with:
Commander with Bolt pistol and cc weapon
2 x melta guns
2 normal trooper
Astropath
Officer of the fleet

Chimera with 2 x Heavy bolters187 points

Heavy support
Executioner with las cannon and sponson plasma cannons245 points

Fast attack
Valkyrie with ML and 2x multiple rocket pods with 2 HB as well140 points

Troops

Vet squad A
Gunnery Sgt Harker 
2x melta guns
1 grenade launcher
Demolition charge guy with shotgun
3 others with shotguns
2 others with shotguns
I could include another shotgun guy but he is a sgt at the moment so i will paint another guy.
170 points


744 in total. I hope to have everyone done by sunday and some pics up. I am using my MOO (not heresys Moo) as a stand in OOF as i am not to sure where to start with this guy.


----------



## rubystylz

Righto, Wazzdakka is now painted and based.......

http://i554.photobucket.com/albums/jj430/rubystylz/750 pt army/27052010338.jpg

http://i554.photobucket.com/albums/jj430/rubystylz/750 pt army/27052010341.jpg

http://i554.photobucket.com/albums/jj430/rubystylz/750 pt army/27052010339.jpg

And heres a close up of his power Klaw..............

http://i554.photobucket.com/albums/jj430/rubystylz/750 pt army/27052010334.jpg

This is a scratch built model made from 
A Nob
A Deffkopta
A Space Marine Bike & Heavy Bolters
An old Ork Power Klaw
An Ork Bike and lots of green stuff!

Hope you like.......:blush:


----------



## Vredesbyrd

Holy Bejeebus he's huge!

Very cool and characterful looking Wazdakka, great sourcing of bits and an awesome conversion. +rep


----------



## Dagmire

Ok guys i have finished all my 750 this month. Will have some pictures up on thusday.
Not to sure what i will be painting next month but i only have 2 weeks of it before i go away for a bit so maybe i will only paint 1 squad.....
Anyway, who else has finshed their challange?


----------



## PandaPaws

Will post my first month's progress up later tonight, just awaiting camera batteries to recharge.


----------



## Munky

So far it looks like Ruby, Dagmire and myself have done well, and hopefully Panda will have some pics for us later tonight.

For the second month I will be working on either my Wolf Scouts or the Long Fangs I have, I have a couple of commisions I want to round off to start with but I'm sure I can get these done before my holiday..........:wink:


----------



## Munky

Hmm no pics? Naughty boy Mr Pandapaws:laugh:


----------



## Dagmire

*dagmires 750 painted list*

ok guys here it is in all its glory. 
first off we have the shotgun squad with a demo charge, 2 meltas, a grenade launcher and Sgt Harker along with 5 other guys. I gace one a vox just for funnsies

















next up is the valkiry "mortis"

















And cos i am lazy and want traffic to my own blog here is the rest of the army, HQ, chimera and LR executioner


----------



## rubystylz

Dag, that is one cool looking 750pt army!!
Love the fact youve got some squats in your retinue too


----------



## Dagmire

ta bro, wheres yours?


----------



## Dagmire

ok quick update on the to5g.
a few days ago the guys came round to mine for a bit of "speed playing" 750 games.
the idea was that we play 5 mins a turn.
before the games started the lovely kira cooked theh biggest chilli i have ever seen








so thanks for that baby.
after the uber chilli we got down to it with a total of 11 games in total. Two tables of 4x4ft.

We played like the chess games on tv. 5 mins to complete a full turn. not that it happned but it deffently made the games quicker.








the tables








me looking kinda evil i think








ruby and pandaman








action shot








the whole group after a good nights gaming.

results after the blood and dust had settled
Opponent: Dave (SW) v's Dagmire (IG)
Mission: Capture and Control - Dawn of War
Result: Dave win

Opponent: Neil (NA) v's Stu (O'W)
Mission: Pitched Battle - Annihilation
Result: Stu win

Opponent: Dagmire (IG) v's Craig (DoC)
Mission: Annihilation
Result: Draw

Opponent: Stu (O'W) v's Dave (SW)
Mission: Sieze Ground - Spearhead
Result: Stu win

Opponent: Neil (NA) v's Craig (DoC)
Mission: Pitched Battle - Annihilation
Result: Craig win

Opponent: Stu (O'W) v's Dagmire (IG)
Mission: Capture and Control
Result: Draw


----------



## rubystylz

So the unstoppable Ork rampage was temporarily halted by Dagmires Imperial force and for the first time was denied the victory!
Great evening of gaming. I was going to paint up the rest of my ork squad for this month as Im mental busy but for some insane reason I've decided to do my biker Nobz, which has resulted in me breaking them down into little pieces and starting from scratch!!! :shok:
I will get on with them tonight, start painting asap and hopefully have some pics up soon


----------



## Marneus Calgar

Nice pics 

What game was playing on the 360? .

You have a nice gaming area type thing there


----------



## Dagmire

Battle field bad company 2


----------



## PandaPaws

Was a great night of gaming... and top-job on the grub! I frustratingly lost both of my games... but ho hum, live and learn!

Am eagerly awaiting our next gathering!


----------



## rubystylz

Hi Guys, 
Ive completed my first Nob biker also nearly finished my Pain boyz bike conversion so pics will be on soon, no internet at home and cant access photobucket at work!??


----------



## rubystylz

Internets back on so heres the first one


----------



## Munky

Excellent to see more progress mate, I can't wait to get back into painting now i'm back.
+ rep


----------



## Munky

Sorry for the lack of update Heretics but Real life is really getting in the way of things, there will be some updates inthe next cweek or so from myself and the others.
Thankyou for waiting.:so_happy:


----------



## Dagmire

Quick update from me. My 750 point army is done and i am now working my way upto 1500. i have 9 more guardsmen to paint untill i am done with infantry.


----------

